# Mauribrew Lager yeast 497



## Jeltz (23/1/18)

I thought I'd ask you guys about a lager yeast that is produced in Queensland, Australia (I'm un the UK) which I bought 500g of very cheaply at a brewing festival some months ago. Looking around the web I've found several different datasheets which give totally different fermentation temperature ranges 15°C to 30°C, 10°C to 16°C and 12°C to 20°C, all a bit crazy and seems like retailers are making it up as they go along. 

I'm about to brew a hoppy lager (maybe a bit APA like) and have found very little 1st hand experience of people using this yeast and their results so I'm hoping there might be a better chance asking those in the country it is produced. 

Anyone used it? I can ferment it like a traditional Czech lager if needs be or like a Californian common if that suits the yeast better.


----------



## MHB (23/1/18)

Catch - This sheet is from Mauri
Unfortunately it and its Ale stable mate cop a bit of an undeserved caning as they have been the long term default yeasts supplied by kit manufacturers.
Back in the bad old days in a very hot Australia, without any temperature control some of the product was pretty bad - unfortunately people blamed the yeast.

I think its an excellent, if uninspired yeast, if used at sensible pitch rates and temperatures it is fairly flavour neutral.
Prone to throwing a bit of sulphur at the warmer end of its range, this will mature out in lagering.
Think of a fairly neutral North German or Danish lager yeast.
Mark


----------



## Jeltz (31/1/18)

Thanks I've pitched this yeast today. I used 5kg pale ale malt and 500g Munich, bittered with 14g of Herkules, then 20g of both Saaz and Vic Secret at 10 minutes and 30 g of both at flame out. I collected 24L @ 1.057 (using a Braumeister 20)

I pitched at 23°C and have let the fermentation fridge bring it down to 15°C where I shall ferment for a week then, so long as its down to about 1.035 I will ramp it up to 20 for a week to finish off then crash cool it for a week before kegging and lagering.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (7/11/18)

How did the beer end up, Jeltz? Attenuation? Flavour profile? Flocculation etc?


----------

